# RR-Track V5 & Windows 10



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have started adding a few storage sidings and once again turned to my trustworthy RR-Track to confirm the dimensions of the space available and the sizes of track & turnouts I will need to find in my surplus track etc.

http://www.rrtrack.com/

Since I just upgraded my PC's with Windows to Windows 10 I was concerned about whether my current RR-Track V5 was compatible.

*"Compatible with Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8/8.1, and Windows 10."* 

No need to worry. So far everything is working 100%. The current project is quite minor but still a bit complicated to think out without RR-Track for me.

I've used different versions of RR track going back at least 20 years (O Gauge back then) and all through my transition to G Gauge. I've always been quite happy with it. The only problem I had was when they converted to CD and my install disk was a 3 1/2" 720K floppy. Eventually I had to buy the CD.

There are other programs that I have heard about but the truth is that I've always been pleased with RR-Track and never looked at anything else. I have no idea how RR-Track compares with anything else.

I don't do anything fancy (everything is 2 dimensional) but it does what I want and has always been pretty easy for me to figure out. 

I'd like to see an OS version but I don't see any indication that is going to happen but I will buy it if it does.

*"Without going into details, there are no plans to produce native LINUX or MacOS versions of RR-Track." *

Jerry


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

RRTrack is good. Have used it for years.

It is simple to learn.

Dennis in Tennessee


----------

